

Clean Tech Startup EnergySavvy Offering $10k Referral Bonus - witten
http://www.energysavvy.com/blog/2011/02/18/10k-for-10-days-energysavvyy-referral-bonus/

======
scottcase1998
I'm curious - who else is crowd-sourcing the headhunter business like this? Is
this unusual (at least in this economy)?

~~~
kls
It is becoming very common, I have seen this several times in the past few
months. The funny part is they would have more success if they considered
remote development because they would increase the pool of available talent.
With tools like Skype and Basecamp it is like having the developer in the next
cube. I am still surprised by people crippling their search for talent when
all the tools are available to them to support an organization that can go
after the talent no mater their location.

